# RIP My little angel



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Today is exactly 1 year since my little girl Eve passed away. She lived for 13 years. I was with her from the moment she was born, even helped her to take her first breath as she had swallowed some fluid. Last year this day was a terrible shock for me and my family. She had phnomonia over the winter and never quite recovered, her illness had improved and vet was sure she was on the mend. This day last year we went for a short walk in the woods, we loaded her in the car to come home and when we got back in the space of 10 minutes she was dead.

I have always blamed myself for not knowing she was unwell in the back of the car she always lay down behind the back seats with our other dog Wendy. I just didn't expect anything out of the ordinary. I wish I had known and was with her. Although she was not alone Wendy our border collie was there. However the dought is there to whether I could have saved her. The what if's.

Eve was everything my best friend, everywhere I went she wasn't far behind, she came to work, she went out alongside the horses when I went riding. She was a star in the show ring, and loved the beach! I miss her more than anything and hope she is at peace.

I decided to get her cremated and have her ashes back to keep. We picked out a beautiful wooden carved box with a plaque and her name and a few special words on it. She will never be forgotten.

So Eve if your listening mummy loves you very much, and we all miss you terrible. xxxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP beautiful Eve, what a special girl xx


----------



## happygillie34 (Apr 11, 2011)

aww she was so beautiful. R.I.P lovely Eve. its been 5 weeks 2day since our rough collie dog Hollie died of cancer. xxxxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

RIP Eve xxx


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

She was a gorgeous dog hun , Im so very sorry for your loss

Run Free Eve
xxx


----------



## sweep (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow truely beautiful

RIP Eve


----------

